

How Amazon's New Browser Will Upend The Open Internet - trevoragilbert
http://atomictrevor.com/2011/10/25/a-web-made-of-silk/

======
wmf
Split browsers have been around for 15 years (Top Gun Wingman and Opera Mini
come to mind), so these issues aren't exactly new, although mores about
business models do seem to have changed.

The copyright issue is a non-issue since the DMCA contains a specific
exception for caches (if infringing material finds its way into a cache, the
original should be taken down and the cache will expire it automatically).

Modifying Web content in transit is pretty obviously illegal, so Amazon
wouldn't do that.

Censorship would create quite a PR backlash once it was noticed, and people
could circumvent it easily enough using local mode.

